

Are the Jailbreaking Days Over? - cobri

Does Apple's announcement today regarding over the air updates effectively end the "jailbreaking era"? Now that Apple can push updates to the phone without the user connecting it to their computer, won't jailbroken phones be constantly at risk of being bricked by the latest and greatest iOS update from Apple? I'm sure the jailbreaking community will come up with something, but what if...?
======
duiker101
there is always a solution, first of all, update to the new os with a
jailbroken firmware(when it will come, if ever)can be a solution, keeping
exploits safe is another, also i think iOS it's not the safest os ever
created. the more you challenge the hackers to find something the more they
will. There was always a bug "ready for use" so maybe noone looked very deep.

If there wil be the need hackers will find.

